

Show HN: How does your Australian MP vote on issues that matter to you? - mlandauer
https://theyvoteforyou.org.au/

======
ewood
Good work, this looks like a great resource. I've always found your hansard
alerts incredibly useful. Another interesting resource for Australian politics
is the ABC's (relatively) new FactCheck service
([http://www.abc.net.au/news/factcheck](http://www.abc.net.au/news/factcheck)).

